# R. stalli lays an ooth



## PlayingMantis (Jun 22, 2014)

My oldest R. stalli female finally laid an ooth! Earlier this week, I saw her twisting her abdomen around, as if to "test" potential egg laying spots. Two nights ago, she started becoming extremely agitated and restless, so I allowed her to free roam. I gave her live plants, twigs, and an assortment of different objects. In the end, guess where she decided to lay her ooth?  

For the record, she molted to adult on 4/25 and was mated on 6/3. Fingers crossed for lots of babies!


----------



## HungryGhost (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats to you and your stalii! Mine mated on 5/3 and still has not laid an ooth. She's huge and I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## sally (Jun 22, 2014)

Hope you have many babies


----------



## Aryia (Jun 23, 2014)

Grats on the ooth! And lovely origami there hehe


----------

